# Radius Router Cutter Diameter 35 mm



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.
I cant found in Europe this typy cutter with 35mm diameter.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Really?. Scroll to bottom of page, 38 and 50mm diameter available..... in England

Regards

Phil


----------

